# ElectroPop & Mainstreamdiscomusik gesucht!



## Sesfontain (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
da ich Sonntag einen Gig habe, auf dem vornehmlich Electropop à la Pitbull (Benny Benassi feat. Pitbull - Put It On Me (HQ) - YouTube) oder Jumpsmokers (Baby Bash ft. Jump Smokers - "Vegas Nights" - YouTube) gehört wird,
brauche ich eure Hilfe, da ich eher Jumpup und Drumstep auflege.

So far habe ich alles von JumpSmokers, aber ansonsten nicht wirklich Musik, die in diesem Bereich angesiedelt ist.
Könnt ihr mir direkt Titel nennen, die in den Discos etc- gespielt werden? Am besten wären extended mixes, also Lieder mit instrumentalem Intro, was sich besser zum Mixen eignet.

Gruß,
Sesfontain


----------



## AeroX (10. Oktober 2011)

Benny benassi ft .... - beatiful People

Fällt grad nicht ein mit wem der gute Mann das gemacht hat. Sry


----------



## Sesfontain (10. Oktober 2011)

danke, habs sogar als extended gefunden
was habt ihr noch für weitere liedvorschläge?


----------



## troppa (10. Oktober 2011)

Hm,

DJ Antoine vs. Timati feat. Kalenna* - *Welcome to St. Tropez (DJ Antoine vs. Mad Mark Remix)
Pitbull feat. Ne-Yo, Afrojack & Nayer - Give Me Everything
Swedish House Mafia - Save the World
Axwell feat. Errol Reid - Nothing But Love


An Künstlern/Gruppen noch Disco Boys, David Guetta, Chase & Status, Martin Solveig, Scooter?!?, ATB (aber vlt. zuviel in Richtung Trance), Digitalism oder Example oder Holy Ghost! (zuviel Electro?)
Alles ziemlich Mainstream, naja vlt. bis auf die letzten Drei.


----------



## CriSiL (11. Oktober 2011)

das neue david guetta album


----------



## CriSiL (11. Oktober 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Benny benassi ft .... - beatiful People
> 
> Fällt grad nicht ein mit wem der gute Mann das gemacht hat. Sry


 
Chris brown war das  das lied geht auch ab


----------



## MasterFreak (11. Oktober 2011)

Hör mal rein is von Example :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5DqL5-izAY 
Oder Hard Electro  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60T-zxLma8o ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Oktober 2011)

@ troppa, danke, hab die soweit drin
@masterfreak, das example lied ist guut, davon ist auch schon ein dubstepmix in meinem set  vielleicht kommt noch einmal die normale version dazu. das electrolied ist hm, etwas langsam, mehr zum chillen und nicht zum abgehen geeignet. btw, das hier nenne ich hardelectro  Vakkuum - X (Monophonique Remix) - YouTube

an alle anderen, bitte weiter tanzbaren electropop posten, ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Oktober 2011)

das Vakkuum is net so mein ding 
Hier evtl. wenn dir sowas gefällt https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-uNugOeRF8 Electro House  
Oder nen Klassiker by Klaas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLXz_hbw3P4&feature=related ^^
du mixt dubstep ? lädst du die hoch? @ soundcloud oder zippyshare ?


----------



## Sesfontain (12. Oktober 2011)

jau vakuum hab ich nur schnell rausgesucht, um dir mal zu zeigen,w as ich als hardelectro einstufe  hören tu ich sowas normalerweise nicht, ist mir zu merkwürdig.
zu den liedern, danke fürs erste, das zweite kenne ich bereits 
und ja, ich mix dubstep, jumpup (untergenre von dnb), drumstep und fidget.
mixes lade ich im moment noch nicht hoch, nicht weil sie schlecht wären, sondern weil ich schlicht zu unbeholfen bin, dieses blöde programm meinen mix aufnehmen zu lassen  
naja, vielleicht wird das ja sonntag was, dann probier ichs nochmal und nehm alles auf,was ich da an musik spiele..


----------

